# Bunch of tally photos!



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

eating my teeth, well trying


























Tally says thanks for lookin! :cinnamon:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Tally is such a handsome bird Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are some great pics! I like the one with Tally on your head.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is too cute


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Cute pics! I have a tiel that tries to eat my teeth, too.


----------



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks everyone 

would you say his colour is just plain cinnamon?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

He's adorable


----------

